# [SOLVED] Brak dźwięku w systemie

## puntaru

Skonfigurowałem kernel zgodnie z podręcznikiem (ALSA). Doinstalowałem także ALSA driver. Niestety nie mam dźwięku. Przy próbie uruchomienia video z strony np.megavideo.com jest sam obraz bez dźwięku. Alsa conf daje komunikat "No supported PnP or PCI card found. Would you like to probe legacy ISA sound cards/chips?" Mam zintegrowany dżwięk w czipsecie i drugi dodatkowy układ na płycie głównej. Jeden nvidi drugi via. Mixr systemowy widzi tylko ten od nvidii. Jak to  naprawić/skonfigurować?Last edited by puntaru on Wed Mar 09, 2011 5:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pryka

daj lspci |grep -i audio

i wrzuć gdzieś config kernela np. na http://pastebin.com/

----------

## puntaru

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> daj lspci |grep -i audio i wrzuć gdzieś config kernela np. na http://pastebin.com/

 

wynik dla

```
lspci |grep -i audio
```

to

```
00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP72XE/MCP72P/MCP78U/MCP78S High Definition Audio (rev a1)

```

Konfig kernela tutaj

http://pastebin.com/X6UbYyBHLast edited by puntaru on Tue Mar 08, 2011 12:21 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Pryka

a config?

----------

## puntaru

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> a config?

 

Konfig kernela tutaj

http://pastebin.com/X6UbYyBH

----------

## Pryka

wygląda na to, że w jajku jest to co powinno być, nie masz wyciszone w alsie?

alsamixer

----------

## puntaru

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> wygląda na to, że w jajku jest to co powinno być, nie masz wyciszone w alsie?
> 
> alsamixer

 

Zmieniłem jedno ustawienie w biosie dotyczące dźwięku i działa.

----------

## Pryka

Podziel się tym co tam przestawiłeś będzie dla potomnych, i dodaj [SOLVED] do tematu

----------

## puntaru

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Podziel się tym co tam przestawiłeś będzie dla potomnych, i dodaj [SOLVED] do tematu

 

Bios

"AZALIA AUDIO" ustawienie opcji na "Internal and External Codec" jakoś tak

Teraz dźwięk działa, suwaki mixera także.

----------

